# DOWN-SIZE CARB BLOCKER



## altikaka (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm a t2 newbie and don't normally get involved in forums etc.

However, I have very recently come across a product called DOWN-SIZE CARB BLOCKER, which appears to be vegetable in nature.

The blurb says that it lowers the GI on carb intake.

Anyone know anything more about */ *used this product ? Results ?

Thanks

Altikaka


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 25, 2019)

According to this https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/carb-blockers-101 it looks like they may have an effect. Limited effect for weight loss, but potentially helpful for controlling blood sugars, with some downsides.

(I just got that with a google search. Haven't looked elsewhere for information.)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruce Stephens said:


> According to this https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/carb-blockers-101 it looks like they may have an effect. Limited effect for weight loss, but potentially helpful for controlling blood sugars, with some downsides.
> 
> (I just got that with a google search. Haven't looked elsewhere for information.)


From that article I noticed this:

"One study examining a strong carb blocker found that even though it could inhibit 97% of the enzymes, it only prevented 7% of the carbs from being absorbed (6).

This may happen because carb blockers don't directly prevent carbs from being absorbed. They may simply increase the amount of time it takes for the enzymes to digest them."

Personally, I would steer clear of them. Far better to balance your diet with the amount of carbohydrates your body can tolerate well, rather than trying to disrupt their digestion with supplements (which I suspect, are not cheap )


----------



## Drummer (Jan 25, 2019)

What a ridiculous concept - a bit like the charcoal diet.
If your body can't cope with the carbs, don't eat them in the first place. 
Simples.


----------



## JMyrtle (Jan 25, 2019)

What is Mikey B's take on this, he's the expert.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 25, 2019)

Drummer said:


> What a ridiculous concept - a bit like the charcoal diet.
> If your body can't cope with the carbs, don't eat them in the first place.



In principle I think the idea's OK: something that slows down digestion of starches. On the other hand, by the sounds of it it's not cheap, and it only works on complex carbohydrates (not sugars). So even if they work as described they don't sound very exciting.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruce Stephens said:


> In principle I think the idea's OK: something that slows down digestion of starches. On the other hand, by the sounds of it it's not cheap, and it only works on complex carbohydrates (not sugars). So even if they work as described they don't sound very exciting.


I suppose the bottom line is that if you go down this route rather than adapting your diet to suit your tolerances then you are going to be on these tablets for life  I'd also say that they shouldn't be considered without speaking to your doctor about them first, as their effect may have implications for any medication you are taking.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 26, 2019)

It’s an almost complete waste of time, a con. It sounds like a good idea, but why bother? Changing diet is far more effective, and as Northie says, you’ll be on them for life. Just eating more fibre will lower the GI of food.

Apart from anything else, undigested starches will change the gut biome, no doubt increasing the useless bacteria in the bowel. You’ll be farting like there’s no tomorrow as fermentation takes place.


----------



## JMyrtle (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks Mikey, sugar free sweets are bad enough!


----------

